# Men's Hair Loss > Non Surgical Hair Replacement >  Best FUE doctors in UK

## ongbak1

Hi,

Does any one know of any good FUE doctors in the UK? at the moment all I seem to hear is the best ones are outside the UK.

----------


## chrisdav

ongbak1,

Farjo are now doing FUE in smaller sessions I believe from what Mick a consultant of the clinic said.

There is Harley Street Hair where Wayne Rooney had his surgery down. They are not recommended on here. 

That is it.

The Uk has a poor reputation in this industry, and it is best in my opinion to go abroad.

----------


## sp8rky

Why limit yourself to the uk when brussels is only 2 hours from london?

Wouldn't advise Harley street either, Rooneys hair doesnt look that good.

----------


## ongbak1

True, Rooneys hair isn't exactly a good advertisement for the doctors in harley Street.

----------


## ongbak1

Who are the best doctors in Brussels?

----------


## sp8rky

My personal opinion is that Dr Bisanga is the best Dr in Brussels. Dr Feriduni and Dr Devroye are also in Brussels and known for producing good results.

----------


## Delphi

Bisanga, Mwamba or Feriduni is you're considering brussels. Devroye not so much and he's not in the IAHRS, so he's a no go.

----------


## sp8rky

The IAHRS aren't the be all and end all of Ht's, there are a fair few of them that have badly messed people up, not going to name names but it can be easily found out. Did like Mwamba but a recent-ish case that he did needed a severe touch up to put right, and at the cost of a lot of precious grafts.

----------


## Delphi

> The IAHRS aren't the be all and end all of Ht's, there are a fair few of them that have badly messed people up, not going to name names but it can be easily found out. Did like Mwamba but a recent-ish case that he did needed a severe touch up to put right, and at the cost of a lot of precious grafts.


 I'd venture to say that every single hair transplant doctor has someone who thinks they messed them up badly, including the ones who you think are the best. We all have our preferences, let's just leave it at that. It's a matter of perspective and odds. Anyone could be the unluckily recipient of a messed up hair transplant from the best HT doctor in the world. I am sure, Bisanga, Mwamaba, Feriduni, Devroye, Shapiro, Cole,Woods etc, all have unhappy patients somewhere. I just think it's best to go where the odds are more in your favor. Just my preference that's all.

----------


## druginducedhairloss

I'd go to Ferduni. He does the most refined work in Europe. 




> Hi,
> 
> Does any one know of any good FUE doctors in the UK? at the moment all I seem to hear is the best ones are outside the UK.

----------


## ejj

I have had over 3 k beard grafts with BHR and am booked for my fourth procedure in May .

Ive had excellent growth , and great ongoing customer care .

Well worth consulting with Bhr advisor Stephen who himself is testament to the skill of Dr Bisanga and his team , well worth meeting/ consulting with to  see his  results in person , if you go Belgium you could consult with both Drs and go from there

In my opinion and experience,  Dr Bisanga does excellent fue, I have zero marks on my face after 3 k extractions with a manual .8mm hand punch , and the grafts in my scars are angled perfectly to provide maximum coverage per graft 



I will update my photographs soon as get photobucket sorted 

hope this helps 

ejj

----------


## sp8rky

> I'd venture to say that every single hair transplant doctor has someone who thinks they messed them up badly, including the ones who you think are the best. We all have our preferences, let's just leave it at that. It's a matter of perspective and odds. Anyone could be the unluckily recipient of a messed up hair transplant from the best HT doctor in the world. I am sure, Bisanga, Mwamaba, Feriduni, Devroye, Shapiro, Cole,Woods etc, all have unhappy patients somewhere. I just think it's best to go where the odds are more in your favor. Just my preference that's all.


 
Yeah I agree with that  :Smile:

----------


## vinnytr

> I have had over 3 k beard grafts with BHR and am booked for my fourth procedure in May .
> 
> Ive had excellent growth , and great ongoing customer care .
> 
> Well worth consulting with Bhr advisor Stephen who himself is testament to the skill of Dr Bisanga and his team , well worth meeting/ consulting with to  see his  results in person , if you go Belgium you could consult with both Drs and go from there
> 
> In my opinion and experience,  Dr Bisanga does excellent fue, I have zero marks on my face after 3 k extractions with a manual .8mm hand punch , and the grafts in my scars are angled perfectly to provide maximum coverage per graft 
> 
> 
> ...


 How long ago did you have beard grafts planted ? 
Are they still growing thicker than normal hair ?

I had 1000 bht myself only 2 months ago by the way . Early days

----------


## ejj

Hi Vinny 

I had 1k April  11 then ,1 k  in May 12 and another 1 k in Sept 12  grafted into my former strip scars .

Some fall out some dont and just sit there for ages before starting to grow , im still getting a couple of hairs breaking the surface from first procedure , calibre wise they are no different than surrounding scalp hair , im in again in May will keep you posted , who was your Dr ?  I think more Drs are looking at this as alternative donor source .

all the best 

ejj

----------


## chrisis

Another vote for Ferduni here, on basis of a year's worth of research - hundreds, possibly thousands of hours.

----------


## ejj

may be worth asking Dr Bisangas rep and Dr Ferudunis rep to post pictures of there fue restoration and compare them , may help decision process , just a thought 

ejj

----------


## nzekab

You can check Dr. Mwamba's pictures on this forum

----------


## Spex

I have met a lot of patients from different clinics and seen a variety of work and if you intend to go to Brussels there is a variety of competent surgeons over there- Dr'S Bisanga, Mwamba Feriduni and Deveroye are all worth consults with  - Get a feel for them all and best of luck - Keep us informed.

This is my opinion

----------


## ongbak1

Thanks guys. The advice is much appreciated. I'm going to have to save up now as i am skint. It is a shame there are no good doctors in the UK.

----------


## Spex

Take your time and meet patients in person from a variety of clinics as you have time. 

Be patient with your research process. Just because "joe bloggs" went to Doc X doesn't mean you should. We are all different with different needs and wants.

Best 
Spex

----------


## ongbak1

Thanks Spex.

----------


## Agem

..........in other words the ones in the UK are "not good".
I thank everyone for giving up the info & saving me a lot of bother........i wish had at lest one!

Mike

----------


## chrisis

It's no big deal. I don't find going somewhere in Europe that much more inconvenient than some other UK city. I think if you realise how important it is to do this properly, location becomes almost irrelevant.

----------


## Breaking Bald

I wanna know more about this guy: http://www.theglasgowclinic.co.uk/dr...lupanzula.html

Anyone?

----------

